# Installieren und Kompilieren > System installieren und konfigurieren >  Netzwerk geht nicht in DMZ, sonst problemlos...

## sammy

hallo,
hab einen suse 7.3 router,
die beidne NICs sind vom typ 3Com 3c90x/3c980 B/C...
wenn ich den router direkt ins internet (hinter den router unseres providers) hänge, funktioniert die netzwerkverbindung (leuchtet jedoch das licht kolission auf...aber geht trotzdem alles optimal)
wennich den rechner dann mit einer nic in die dmz hänge, funktioniert die nic die im dmz hängt nicht. es leuchten nur die lampen das eine verbindung besteht, aber es werden keine daten übertragen. 
die ntzwerkkarte versucht jedoch etwas rauszusenden

die routen sind korrekt, auch ist das kabel in ordnung, firewall hab ich auch beendet gehabt...
mir fällt da grad nichts mehr ein...
weiß jemand von euch da was?


was ich noch vergessen hab:
wenn ich von der ksite irgendwas pingen will kommt:
From x.x.x.x icmp_seq=x Destination Host Unreachable

----------


## sammy

hat sich erledgit...

hat sich wohl beim autodetect von 10/100Mbit / full-duplex und half-duplex verrannt gehabt...

----------

